# Is your puppy cuddly?



## Care54A (Jul 15, 2013)

Bailey is 4 months old now and, while I feel we've bonded, he still isn't very snuggly with us. I thought I'd be anti-dog on the couch, but I realized after he figured out how to jump up here that I don't really have a problem with it. However, he'll only sit with me for a few minutes before he returns to the floor. He's definitely a velcro dog and loves to be in the same room with us, but seems to like is own space. Is that normal? I guess I'm just wondering if I should be concerned that he doesn't feel a bond with us...?


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

It was normal for my puppy up to about 7 months. I seem to remember that at 4 months my daughter and I both commented that we wondered if he was happy with us and his life. Toby also jumped off the couch rather than sit with us after a few minutes. He became much more affectionate at around 7 months and now at 11 1/2 months he is super loving. I think they are so into their puppy selves in the beginning that it takes them a while to become affectionate. Hang in there and I think your pup will be giving you kisses for 5 minutes at a time soon!


----------



## dmrichard2001 (Aug 5, 2013)

Maya is the same way. She wants to be on the couch but it doesn't last long. I try to hold her and cuddle her and she doesn't want it like we do. It makes me sad


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly has always been cuddly and a lap dog. I think around 7 months she became even cuddlier. Every dog is different but make no mistake, we are the love of their life! Some dogs will show it differently. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Casper is very cuddly, but he has "his side" of the couch and stays over there. He likes to rest his head on the armrest. What's hilarious is when my husband sits over there and Casper squeezes in between him and the armrest.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

My first dog was the exact same as Canajo's dog. Now he super cuddly. It's so sweet. He gets hot easily though so he usually ends up on the cool tile after a short cuddle session. Come winter though I will never get my own space! I love it though 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SwimFun (Mar 30, 2013)

Sawyer's behavior changed drastically at 6 months. He is so lovey now. He has definitely started calming down more from all that puppy hyper activity. He never wanted to cuddle before, except maybe sitting on my lap. Now his body needs to be touching some part of me at all times. Lol


----------



## Mini golden (Sep 8, 2013)

Our puppy is still young, 10 weeks and small for her age, but she is cuddly when she wants to be. Shiloh loves to climb in a lap to sleep if she can find an open one (mine is her favorite!) BUT if you want to hold her when she's not in the mood she'll just nibble and bite and gnaw on your hands and clothes and hair and anything she can get her naughty little teeth around. ;o) So I think she's only cuddly on her terms. The good news is she's tolerant if my kids hold her even if she's not completely in the mood. She may not choose to snuggle, but she takes the uninvited snuggles like a pro. Well, like a pro with shark teeth, more accurately.


----------



## Colie CVT (Sep 15, 2013)

Myles was a lot like that. He never wanted to sleep on the bed with me for long, though I did notice in some cases the heat at my house was a factor! We lack central air, so he wasn't always into laying up on the bed with its fleece blankets with me. He was also very happy and friendly toward everyone until he hit about seven months old when he started feeling like he was afraid of everyone for no reason. He's mostly over that now, but with how much I've worked with him in training, he's very much a momma's boy. He will lay next to me, sit and lean against me, however if I attempt to cuddle him? I get paws in my face lol. 

He's too cool to be hugged by his mommy.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaaJige would still like to sit in my lap if I could hold him but at 68# it is getting hard to do. I was just holding Ashij in my lap tonight he is only about 58# this morning it was Gaabii I had to hold thankfully he is only is 40#. I have some very snuggly dogs. Jige has been that way since he came home with me. My sisters lab who is one year older has no clue how to snuggle it is sad.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Hina is not very cuddly, she's 6 months and will tolerate us for a bit, then move on to playing. She does let me hug her and kiss her cheek and forehead.  she can be sweet, but in general, I'd say she likes following us, watching what we're doing and playing with her toys.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My last Golden, who was my heart and soul, was not a cuddly dog. She was very typical female - liked to be in the same room, did not need to be on top of me. Still, she slept on my bed and did like to snuggle on the couch. But overall, she was very independent - not velcro. And yet, we had a really, really strong bond. So cuddliness is not all there is to love. I always said Tesia was very secure in my love and care for her. She didn't need to be in my face. Your girl may be the same way. 

My new pup is definitely more cuddly - and it's a nice change. After losing Tesia, it has helped to have such a snuggler. But it doesn't mean she loves me more - she just shows it differently.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Tink was an extremely independent puppy and was always off on some adventure no time for snuggles then about 9 months she started laying near me more then across my feet and now that she is 60 pounds and no longer small she climbs on my lap for a snuggle and to sleep.
She was just to busy then but that suddenly changed lol


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Finn wasn't cuddly for a long time. He was too busy running around the house or playing with Rindy. He didn't get cuddly until he was almost two so it took quite a while. Now the minute I sit down on the couch or lay on the bed he jumps up and lays across my lap or on top of me. Maybe it will just take awhile for Bailey too!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ella at 10 weeks is pretty cuddly when she's sleepy. She'll either fall asleep in your arms or on your lap or right next to you. She's actually sleeping right next to me right now. And she is always trying to get up on the couch to sit next to someone. So far she hasn't been able to get onto the couch on her own yet but I have a feeling it won't be long. At the very least she practically lays on your feet.


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

Bentley is 9 mos old and not what I would call a cuddler. He gets too hot. He will lie with us but typically goes to the cool floor or end of the bed in front of the fan. He always wants to be near us and will follow from room to room so I know he likes us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

By degrees, but yes - both boys love cuddling.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it.

I got my dog as a puppy, and when he was really young, I'd try to pet him and a lot of times he'd react by biting my hand (Playfully) and jumping around. I'd drop him off to play at some relatives' home so someone could watch him while I ran some errands occasionally, and I'd get back and _their_ dog would run to the door to greet me, while my puppy stayed wherever he was playing with the younger relatives until I approached him.

Now, as an adult, he loves being petted, gets a little upset when I leave, spends most of his time sitting right by me during family gatherings, etc.. 

A lot of puppies are just "play, play, play" and not much on affection. Goldens kind of grow into being cuddly sometimes. The loyalty angle is interesting with them because they really love all people, so you'll rarely see a golden who doesn't get excited about seeing an old or new friend (or Chinese food delivery guy) and greet them like they are their long lost owner returning from war. But, in the end, my dog tends to get over his excitement at seeing other people and come back to me in any given setting after he gets over the novelty.

One thing to keep in mind is that dogs generally do not like to be hugged or squeezed, or having anyone drape themselves over them. Those are dominance gestures. So, if you're doing any of that that with the intention of being affectionate, the dog is getting the wrong message. Stick to petting and maybe a slight lean.

Finally, it's worth noting that all dogs are individuals. I suspect that like my puppy and many other people's puppies did, you dog will change from being playful and less affectionate to loving affection as he gets older. But it's good as an owner I think to try to open yourself up to any personality your dog might develop within reason. If his adult personality stays as-is, he can't help that, he still sounds like a nice dog. One thing about adopting a puppy, as with having a human child is that, to some degree the "parents" should be ready for anything (within reason) and adapt as needed to accommodate and appreciate a dependent who's personality isn't maybe quite what they envisioned.

I do remember within a few days of getting the puppy spending time at some relatives and telling them to keep an eye on him while I went across their home to use the bathroom. My dog stopped what he was doing immediately and followed me away from the people and toward the bathroom. I was really touched and overwhelmed. You just suddenly realize you've got this very advanced form of life who's wholly dependent on you and following you everywhere that you're responsible for and have to work very hard to keep happy and healthy and not mess up. It's a very special but very difficult experience.


----------



## Care54A (Jul 15, 2013)

I loved reading everyone's posts. Actually, the heat factor has come to my mind before because he prefers sleeping on the kitchen tile or the marble of our living room fireplace. Maybe he just needs to get a little older and colder


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Care54A said:


> Bailey is 4 months old now and, while I feel we've bonded, he still isn't very snuggly with us. I thought I'd be anti-dog on the couch, but I realized after he figured out how to jump up here that I don't really have a problem with it. However, he'll only sit with me for a few minutes before he returns to the floor. He's definitely a velcro dog and loves to be in the same room with us, but seems to like is own space. Is that normal? I guess I'm just wondering if I should be concerned that he doesn't feel a bond with us...?


The fact that he likes to be in the same room with you is what's important. Not all dogs are snugglers, although I think a higher percentage of GRs are. I'm betting as he matures, he will want to be in physical contact with you more and more. I'm fortunate in that all three of mine like a moderate amount of contact during the day. They're pretty much always within five feet of me, and usually one or two are actually touching me. Tess in particular likes to hop on the couch and snuggle up against my thigh or hip. She's very true to her breed.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Archer is not cuddly right now, but neither was Dex until he was about a year old.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

My female is I think typical for her breed. She is more alpha and doesn't know a stranger and even at 2 1/5 yrs we still have overly greeting issues. Our boy is our hugger, but he finds a place on the floor a bit away when strangers come over. He is a Velcro dog to us though and if I take a step he is there beside me. Our girl comes for hugs but content to get on her rug to "watch". This is normal for me in that my toy breed is the same. The boys "love me, love me" the girls, "love me when I want,,,then leave me alone".


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Hazel was more independent and cuddles with her were special. Lila is a big cuddler and Pearl is looking to be a pro-cuddler


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Sage was not a cuddly puppy when she was little. Now at 10 months she does like to cuddle some. She gets to warm so she will snuggle for a while and then go lay by my feet. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia has never been a cuddler. She is always in the same room as me and will lean against my legs for some loving but it is definitely on her terms. She does that with everyone she meets. sits at their feet leaning while they pet her. She is more of an independent female and sometimes I wish she was more of a lap dog. She loves me and is is totally my dog and I know our bond is strong.


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

Ella wasn't cuddly until she was about a year. Now she cuddles with me if no one else is around, but she prefers cuddling with my wife


----------



## Devon (Nov 29, 2009)

Is my puppy cuddly?? My 3 1/2 year old, 75 pound golden still sits in my lap!  Lol! Oh, he was snuggly/cuddly from day one, and will always be so.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Total love bug here!


----------



## GPHusker (Mar 14, 2013)

I have had two different goldens. The first was Jake, and he wasn't cuddly at all until at least a year and a half. He was so wired and energetic that you couldn't even hardly pet him. He did come from a field background. After that year and a half he became very velcro and always wanted to be close and touching. 

Zoey on the other hand was cuddly from day one. She is very much a velcro dog. If she is outside and she is done doing her business she cries to come back in.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Of the 3 goldens we've had so far, only our youngest was cuddly from the get-go. Of course, he was also very sick from the start so maybe that made him more into the whole cuddle thing. The other two....well.....I actually forced them to cuddle. In my defence, they were SO CUTE! I told them both "Fuzzy little puppies like you EXIST because people like me want to cuddle you!". They didn't believe me at first, but after a few weeks of forced attention, they became massive cuddle-bums. Probably not the right way to go about things, but darn it I paid big money to smell some puppy-breath and that's what I'm going to do! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

